# Review Materiasl for FE CBT exam



## James.K (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello!

I want to take exam on February 2014.I search for CBT and got

http://cbt.ncees.org

http://www.cbtfeprep.com

And I got some CBT classes with eitexperts.

Does anyone have any other resources that provides CBT study materials ?

Thanks


----------



## john103 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in the same boat... What seems to be lacking is a good set of practice problems.. I'm not looking for all kinds of fluff and theory. NEED example problems. !


----------



## John QPE (Oct 22, 2013)

There are plenty of books with practice problems out there...just because the format of the exam has changed, doesn't mean you can't use the published works. Just weed out the sections you don't need.


----------



## Georgec (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes first I thought exactly the same as you did, but after I read the new ncees reference manual and watch the eitexperts sample lectures, I realized that most of it is different from the old one. I don't have time to go over the old materials.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 3, 2013)

The topics have been around for centuries. You are entering your answer on a computer, not scantron. Calculus is still calculus, and Q still = (V)(A)


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2013)

John Q said:


> The topics have been around for centuries. You are entering your answer on a computer, not scantron. Calculus is still calculus, and Q still = (V)(A)


THIS!!! If anythign they are making it so you have less to study since the new exams are taylored to reflect the discipine now, not everything like before.

the old material is still good. you might just have to filter what you study based on the new breakouts.


----------



## capstone (Apr 6, 2014)

[SIZE=10pt]In addition to providing online learning courses for the FE Other, FE Mechanical and FE Core curriculum, Capstone Learning Associates has added three Solved Problem courses to its FE CBT curriculum catalog. The topic modules in these courses include practice problems and solutions for all of the topics you will encounter on the FE Mechanical CBT or FE Other CBT exam. An additional FE Core Solved Problems course provides practice for solving the common FE CBT subject area problems (Math, Engineering Economics, and Ethics). For a view into how the Solved Problem courses work, visit the Capstone website, and click the *CATALOG *button to enroll in the free Solved Problems Sample Course.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The FE Other and FE Mechanical CBT Solved Problems courses each include more than *300 problems* spanning all of the FE Other and FE Mechanical CBT exam topic areas. Each course is priced at *$250*.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The FE core Solved Problems course provides *nearly 100 problems* that replicate the problems you’ll encounter on the common core FE modules (Mathematics, Engineering Economics, and Ethics and Professional Practice). This course is priced at *$100*.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]As with all Capstone courses, once you enroll, the course is yours to keep for as long as you need it for your exam prep. You can access and review any module in the course as many times as you wish.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Developed with the same high quality graphics and audio production as you’ll find in the Capstone Learning courses, the Solved Problem courses allow you to practice solving the same types of problems you will face on the FE CBT exam. In these online courses you'll practice in the CBT environment and simulate the exam experience by applying the provided supporting resources and tools you will need to know to solve the exam topic questions. You can then review your answer against the step-by-step solution provided by the FE expert, who has been preparing FE candidates to pass their exams for more than 20 years. And, as with the lesson modules, you can contact the FE expert if you have a question about any problem or solution.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]For any comments or questions, please feel free to email us at [email protected]mailto:[email protected] or call us at *650-504-0301*.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Continued success on your exam preparation![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Capstone Learning Associates | www.capstonelearningassociates.com | 650. 504.0301[/SIZE]


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 8, 2014)

For the FE, I took a review course that my college offered (I took it several years after graduating). I'm certain it helped me pass. It was helpful for me to watch someone else solve problems and get a different perspective. The courses were viewable online as well.


----------

